# Looking for short but intense business course's in dubai



## chopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,

I will be spending September - December 2008 in Dubai and at the start of 2009 I will be returning to Europe to become involved in the family business where I will eventually be involved in various things including operating a chain of bars. I am looking for a course or various courses to broaden my knowledge as since school I have mostly played professional rugby. 

I would like to learn business start up information, management, basic accounting and cash flow, tax laws, insurance, business plans and any other subjects that would be useful.

I would really appreciate it if anybody could point me in the right direction, I have googled and found a couple of possibilities. But do not know Dubai very well. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

